# I've heard of Yacht Varnish from B&Q...



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

but would this work or is it toxic/crap/doesn't work?

B&Q | nextday.diy.com - 12,000+ DIY products next working day delivery


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry, I'm not sure what you are linking to. That page brings up 6 different types of paint and varnish.


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

I have used yatch varnish on my vivs, needs about 3 coats to be waterproof though.


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

from those tins of stuff the 1st one is water based = non toxic

the others are "low solvent" but solvent is toxic i think


----------



## theRexMundi (Feb 27, 2009)

I've been looking at this as well. Does it hold up to humidity?


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Hi, sorry for the confusion but i was on about all of them i linked you to.
Are any of these toxic?
Do they hold humidity well?
Are they completely waterproof?

If you've had any experience with them then could you answer the above?

Thanks :flrt:


----------



## woooding (Jun 10, 2009)

i've recently coated my new snake viv in a pond sealant, when i get in i'll post the name of the one i used. works on wood and is totally non toxic (as you'd expect for something used with fish!)


----------



## woooding (Jun 10, 2009)

also i'm pretty sure even solvent based ones are ok once they have been left to "cure"

but don't quote me on that


----------



## LUISSSSSSSS (Jan 8, 2009)

We used B&Q yacht varnish on our viv and have had no problems. Think we used 3 or 4 coats just to make sure it was waterproof, and we've had no problems with humidity either (did use marine ply for viv)


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

i have used a ronseal one from BnQ, its right next to the yacht varnish, same price but says its better


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

nay varnish will be ok once it has fully cured but this can take weeks, i always tend to use G4 pond sealer, its designed for conrete, but is amazing at sealing anything! being safe for fish under water, so long as it is allowed to fully dry it is also safe for reps!


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

i used international yacht varnish for my 8x3x3 and there was no smell after 3 days even under full heated power.

its also like bloody rock once dried lol


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

International stuff is a more premium grade than the likes of Ronseal. there is a Dulux version that B&Q list on their website that is low VOC. so in theory that should barely have any fumes at all, but it costs a ton more. you get what you pay for. if you go for the cheap option as most of us do then you just have to wait a few weeks for the fumes to disperse.


----------

